# Knitted moon flower scarf Scarf pattern many were looking for in the past



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/
Knitted moon flower scarf


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

thank you for the link


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it, I'll make if for my sister's birthday.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know how to make that lovely flower on the scarf? This was posted here long ago and I went a little crazy looking for the flower pattern, even to the original site where the pattern was first published. The original pattern just said, almost as an afterthought, to add a flower you like to the end.

Ugh....The flower is just a interesting as the rest of the scarf. If anyone knows where the pattern for it is, please tell the rest of us!

Thanks!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Flower looks like loops of icord. Should not be that difficult to make with a bit of experimenting.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> Flower looks like loops of icord. Should not be that difficult to make with a bit of experimenting.


Take a look at the center of the petals.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riI0dt5Ssc8


Joy
ceinNC said:


> Video showing how to make an icord flower.
> Several other videos are available if you do not like this one.
> 
> Anyone know how to make that lovely flower on the scarf? This was posted here long ago and I went a little crazy looking for the flower pattern, even to the original site where the pattern was first published. The original pattern just said, almost as an afterthought, to add a flower you like to the end.
> ...


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Someone else had posted the scarf awhile back that is on my 2016 to do list.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love that scarf.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Some KP history for our notes
* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329519-1.html
* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143753-1.html

I also looked back-when for a similar flower and the closest I started guessing was a Bavarian crochet. I was looking for a petal that was filled in and with a chain stitch look outline.

I'm adding pictures for your consideration. The example green leaf/petal is too small but thought it was a general idea. I think if it was made larger, longer, but pointy - it would be close to the one on the cabled scarf. What do you think?

There are a few pictures that come up on Pinterest if you search on something like "crochet flower bavarian".

See blue flower here (just pix, no pttn): http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/186154353/bavarian-crochet-flowers-pattern-for

This site does have a crochet graph. I think the grey leaf actually looks very similar to the flower on the scarf we are discussing. http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-3d-crochet-rose-in-3-ways/ << pull the slider down about half way and you'll see a rose with a filled in grey leaf.

The fabartdiy site has a larger picture of the grey:red flower. I just followed that site to what looks like the original site here: http://fionitta.com/2014/crochet-flowers

To make two color - embroider over the center with the second color??? --- Or, crochet a petal in one color and go around the edge with a slip stitch in a second color??? Perhaps those who crochet more than I do will have a better idea.

edit - I also think this flower is a possible cousin: http://archive.berroco.com/exclusives/hannele/hannele.pdf


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks to Jinx and all who posted links. The scarf is so feminine looking, love it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jinx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riI0dt5Ssc8


Jinx- this is very close. There is a Battenberg lace technique for making a flower that is very similar to the flower on the scarf, the difference is the scarf flower is 3 dimensional, Battenberg lace is sewn flat to the background. Battenberg would form the petals with a braid or lace tape around the outline of the petals, then there would be large herringbone stitches through the center of the petals. The whole thing would be sewn to a background such as a tablecloth. For the scarf flower, I would have to think about how to make the herringbone stitches stable without the whole thing being sewn to the scarf. Or maybe the whole thing, or most of it any way, IS sewn to the scarf. I can't tell exactly. Something to think about as I drift off to sleep tonight....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Have always loved that scarf. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Help please! At the end of the pattern it says cast in elastic in rounds around the edges. What does this mean???? It seems like they's casting on around some kind of piece or elastic. Anyone have any ideas?

I think the flower is the Berrocco pattern someone posted abve and you just fill in the middle of each petal after knitting them with a simple wrap stitch using a needle and contrasting yarn. The middle of the petals are done with a simple embroidery stitch. I've made those Berrocco flowers and they're really cute


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Help please! At the end of the pattern it says cast in elastic in rounds around the edges. What does this mean???? It seems like they's casting on around some kind of piece or elastic. Anyone have any ideas?


 I think the "elastic" word is because of translation. I'd think of it as being instruction for loose or stretchy or giving or not tight... cast on.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice scarf. But kind of yarn size of needle please.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Alas, I did not find that information either. I am starting mine with WW and will try a size 8 needle.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you! It's beautiful!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Rows 19-21 like row 17.
I read this to mean row 19 thru 21. It is rows 19 and 21. Not a pattern error, my reading error.
I am using ww and size 8's and this section is about 6 inches wide.
Row 22 RS/ knit like row 12 but without increasing. 5 knit stitches, slip 3 stitches to cable needle before working (hold at front), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle. Slip 3 stitches to cable needle (hold at back), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle, 5 knit stitches.
I believe this is an error. It should be knit 7 stitches before and after the cable.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everone I have started this awesome pattern! I am using
Red Heart "With Love" yarn Color Bluebell. and US 9 needles In my research, some designers use the cast on as the first row that is the reason for the "turn your work over." statement. Also, I am using a backward loop cast on for the "cross over" (increase). The cable in the center is an antler cable or a horse shoe cable,it is possible to work this cable as two seperate rope cables by adding a copule of stitches in between the cables and that will bump up your stitch count by 1 to 2 stitches. Hope this is of help to you awesome knitting and crochet friends out there! Happy knitting from Snowy SLC UT cablemable


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for posting this pattern for this beautiful cowl.


----------



## Anna B. (Sep 3, 2011)

I found directions on Ravelry: "i-cord Flower Hair Band". Scroll down to "Flower from I-Cord/French Knitting".


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice pattern. Thank you very much


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> thank you for the link


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

what is the sugggested lenght before decreasing?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Length is your personal choice. I believe I would use bulky if I were ever to make it again.


cablemable said:


> what is the sugggested lenght before decreasing?


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

What do they mean by crossover the yarn please? I saved this last time it was shared and found it again yesterday and then voila here's more info about it.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is a translated pattern. Crossover yarn is YO.


CAS50 said:


> What do they mean by crossover the yarn please? I saved this last time it was shared and found it again yesterday and then voila here's more info about it.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you, I would have never guessed that!



jinx said:


> It is a translated pattern. Crossover yarn is YO.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome. The clue is that it gives the number of stitches per row. At the end of the row you should have 2 more stitches.


CAS50 said:


> Thank you, I would have never guessed that!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok thanks, I didn't examine it that close yet, just think it's real cute and briefly looked at it.



jinx said:


> Welcome. The clue is that it gives the number of stitches per row. At the end of the row you should have 2 more stitches.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I am definitely taken with this cowl and want to make it but the pattern does not state what weight yarn or what size needle to use. Can anyone help me?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am using size 8 needles with WW yarn. It is about 6 inches wide. I am making the center of the scarf. When that is finished you loosely pick up stitches around the outside and work a few rows. With those few rows you can make it as wide as you would like. There is no length given. Use your individual preference for that.


crivitz said:


> I am definitely taken with this cowl and want to make it but the pattern does not state what weight yarn or what size needle to use. Can anyone help me?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

crivitz said:


> I am definitely taken with this cowl and want to make it but the pattern does not state what weight yarn or what size needle to use. Can anyone help me?


You may want to use the links on page 1 of this thread by CKnits and see what tips you can find from other KPrs. I have a word document where I copied all the information from previous threads and will add info from this thread. If you decide to do this, I just name the word document the same as the pattern, but add "info" to the file name so I know which file is which. Starting with the pattern name ensures that the information file will be listed right next to the pattern file, as long as they are in the same place, on your computer. This should make all the questions and answers easy to find when I do finally get around to making this beautiful scarf.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> You may want to use the links on page 1 of this thread by CKnits and see what tips you can find from other KPrs. I have a word document where I copied all the information from previous threads and will add info from this thread. If you decide to do this, I just name the word document the same as the pattern, but add "info" to the file name so I know which file is which. Starting with the pattern name ensures that the information file will be listed right next to the pattern file, as long as they are in the same place, on your computer. This should make all the questions and answers easy to find when I do finally get around to making this beautiful scarf.


Thanks for the tip. Great advice


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

jinx said:


> I am using size 8 needles with WW yarn. It is about 6 inches wide. I am making the center of the scarf. When that is finished you loosely pick up stitches around the outside and work a few rows. With those few rows you can make it as wide as you would like. There is no length given. Use your individual preference for that.


Thank you your you help. You are so kind.


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

When you are picking up and knitting around the long ends do you need to increase because you're it's a bigger circumference? Or increase your stitches as you're going around? I'm not that good at improvising my directions.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I added 3 stitches on each "corner" when I picked up and knit the stitches. I picked up a stitch in every other row on the long sides. I knit 6 rounds of K2P2 and it lays flat. I will have to gift mine as it is too short for me. 


fruway said:


> When you are picking up and knitting around the long ends do you need to increase because you're it's a bigger circumference? Or increase your stitches as you're going around? I'm not that good at improvising my directions.


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> I added 3 stitches on each "corner" when I picked up and knit the stitches. I picked up a stitch in every other row on the long sides. I knit 6 rounds of K2P2 and it lays flat. I will have to gift mine as it is too short for me.


How long did you make yours?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is about 30 inches. A bit short for me, but will fit a short or average size woman. I over estimated how much length the decreasing and border would add. BTW do not use a YO to increase as it is a lot of extra work to get the decreases to match.


fruway said:


> How long did you make yours?


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> It is about 30 inches. A bit short for me, but will fit a short or average size woman. I over estimated how much length the decreasing and border would add. BTW do not use a YO to increase as it is a lot of extra work to get the decreases to match.


Thank you so much for your reply and help!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing + giving details for making flowers.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for that pattern. I love it!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you. Can't wait to try it - I have to wear a scarf or turtleneck all the time and this should work out great.


----------

